# Need help finding a puppy



## novamom23 (May 26, 2008)

Hello,

I recently joined this forum because I've been lurking around, and it seems like you all are very knowledgable about GSDs and could help me with this problem.

My friend is looking for a GSD puppy. Sounds simple right? It isn't, she lives in the Netherlands Antilles, which is located in the Caribbean. On her island it is pretty much impossible to get a GSD. The few people on the island who have GSDs are usually quite rich and imported them from America.

The money currency is lower than US dollars so she was thinking about getting a dog that's around $300 because shipping will be really expensive for her. That's the hard part: trying to find a good, responsible breeder who ships a puppy outside of the US for less than $500-600. She would make a great owner for this dog. She has a pit bull who she takes to obedience classes, she goes for long walks on the beach and in the park, and she has a 6 foot fence.

Rescuing is not really an option, because most shelters/rescues will not let their dogs go out of the country. So what I'd like to know is this: is it possible for her to go to Florida/get a puppy shipped from FL, from a good reputable breeder (not a BYB or pet store) for less than $600?

Thank you very much,
Courtney


----------



## Jason_Sidener (Sep 22, 2005)

> Quote: is it possible for her to go to Florida/get a puppy shipped from FL, from a good reputable breeder (not a BYB or pet store) for less than $600?


Not possible


----------



## novamom23 (May 26, 2008)

Is it really? Aw well, I'll let her know.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

even a petstore would be twice the amount she's looking to pay. next option would be to look on craigslists and look for a private party that is rehoming their gsd. most rescue sites also have an area for private party adoptions, so it couldnt hurt to check.

last but not least, there is always the pound/shelter/humane society. i ran a search on petharbor.com with a miami zip code and quite a few shepherds came up. including a pretty 2yr old longhair female too! its worth her keeping her eye out.


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

I do not think it is impossible at all. I think what she needs to do is contact some breeders and build a relationship with a few and maybe she will have some good come her way. It is not unusual for a breeder to have a puppy for some reason they cannot sell (maybe papers did not work out?, opps litter perhaps?) or have some returned to them they need to place. I would suggest she contact some of the breeders she is interested in and see what they say.

When I bred my litters the overall home was what was important, not the price on the puppy's head. I discounted a number of puppies to situations I wanted them in and was willing to give/donate a puppy to a number of people because I simply wanted to. They were mine to do what I wanted with and to me the best home was up to me not a price tag.

Cherri


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I remember, awhile back, someone needed a foster for several months as their GSD had allergies to the climate and needed to get off the island, same goegraphic area, maybe different island? Wherever your friend gets thier dog from, it should be from the same type of climate so the new owner won't have the same issues with allergies~good luck!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Jason_Sidener
> 
> 
> > Quote: is it possible for her to go to Florida/get a puppy shipped from FL, from a good reputable breeder (not a BYB or pet store) for less than $600?
> ...


I agree. Shipping alone on a pup is going to run $200 or so. Meaning the cost of the pup would be around $400.

Now, you can find a BYB bred pup for that price, but a well bred pup from a good breeder with titled/OFAed breeding stock is going to cost a lot more. She'd be hard pressed to find such a pup in the $600 range. Maybe not impossible, but pretty near it. To keep costs to $600 or less with shipping included... not very likely.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't think it's possible. Now if she already had a relationship with a good breeder as Cherri suggests, then maybe yes, but to purchase a good pup for that price AND ship it...no way, not even without shipping. If cost is really that much of an issue, could she come to Florida, adopt a purebred GSD (plenty in rescues and shelters, some even of decent breeding and papered) and fly it back with her? Most rescue/shelter dogs don't cost more than $200.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

I agree if she flew to Florida and brought the pup back with her as excess baggage she probably would pay as much as to ship the said pup to her


----------



## novamom23 (May 26, 2008)

The thing with adopting from a rescue/shelter, is that she's contacted some of them and they've said they won't adopt out of the country. Which I suppose is understandable, seeing as a few prefer to place dogs only locally and won't consider anything outside of their zone, nevermind overseas.

She's told me that she decided to hold out for a while and save up some money, which is a great idea seeing as if she chose a) flying to Florida to see her dog personally or b) having the dog shipped to the island, would both be expensive, as would the initial cost of the dog itself.


----------

